# Calling all Plummer's



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I recently discovered a small water leak on our 3 month old 21rs. Not being of a mechanical background, I'll try and describe as best as possible...

The Hot water tank in the 21rs resides under the wardrobe/drawer. I noticed a small pool of water leading towards the "bicycle storage" under the bunks. I removed the slide out drawer under the wardrobe and spotted the leak. I see 2 compression fittings leading into the foam tank. One on top, which I believe is the inlet, and another towards the bottom. The leak is coming from the bottom connection, right before the bypass valve. I also noticed that once the tank is full and there no request for Hot Water-the leak stops, but as soon as I open the kitchen faucet (Hot Water) the leak appears.

Is this something simply enough to fix? The trailer is still under warranty, but the dealer is pretty far from home.

Any advise, would be great!!!

Jose


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jose,

I would take the fittings apart and check them for any faults and then put them back together, making sure they are tight.

I imagine the leak comes only when there is a call for it, is because the pump is pressurizing the system then and it sounds like there is a slight leak in one of the fittings. Also check the tank connection to see if the fitting is buggered up or anything.

Check the easy things first.

Sounds like a loose fitting to me.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

If its at the fittings then you can try to loosen them and put on some plumbers tape and retighten them firmly. Might wait to see if others have had this issue, that's just my thought but not based on experience.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Jose,
I got my 23RS home and found a loose compression fitting. Had to do a little mod to the fitting to get it sealed but the hard part on mine was the location - it was the fitting to the hot water side of the kitchen faucet. Really tough to get to especially for fat 'ol Brian. SO, I removed the outdoor cooking stove and there it was.

I think redoing the fitting should do it. Check to make sure the tubing isn't scored or scratched (that was my problem - I trimmed about half an inch off and re-seated the compression fitting and it worked fine).

Brian


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Not much to add. everyone pretty much covered how to fix your leak. The pex tubing is easy to work with use the old fittings or you can buy new ones at the hardware store. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

You can get at those fitting by removing the carpeted box that supports the fold down bunk on the side of the closet. If you feel around in the carpet, there are some #2 square drive screws that hold it in place. Once you remove it, the fittings are easy to access. Hot water out on top and cold in on the bottom. Like said above, may be just a loose fitting. Those compression fittings have a rubber cone gasket in them that can be replaced. Sometimes they get put in there crooked and can leak a little. If you do a google search on PEX tubing, there are repair kits, fittings and washers available. The tubing is 1/2 inch.

Mike


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

We had exact same leak from hot water heater and only leaked when heated up...I believe because water expanded....dealer just untightened and retightened. simple!

Hate those leaks tho!!

David


----------

